# I'm DONE



## DontKnowWhat2DoAnymore

Marriage is killing me slowly. I need a release. To vent.


----------



## EleGirl

Hi,

If you post your story in the General Relationship Discussion Forum I'm sure that you will get a lot of support to help you through this.


----------



## luxnoctis

DontKnowWhat2DoAnymore said:


> Marriage is killing me slowly. I need a release. To vent.


So vent. What's up with the marriage?


----------

